

Needleman-Wunsch Algorithm - jhund
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needleman–Wunsch_algorithm

======
jhund
This algorithm is typically used in Bioinformatics for gene alignment. I have
used it successfully to align text translations. It's 45 years old and still
very useful.

~~~
Rhapso
This is a de-facto project I give new bioinformatics students. It is simple
enough for them to do with minimal programming experience (most of them have
biology degrees), they have often already learned how to do it by hand in
previous biology classes, and it is actually useful in research.

